# choosing a laptop for TEOTWAWKI?



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, let's say things in America have gone downhill. You have a small 12 volt elec. system of some sort in your house & the internet is still functioning, or maybe it isn't, but you have a lot of info stored on some disks & a thumb drive or 2. Not enough power to run your old PC .
What is a good laptop that has a good battery that not only will run a long time w/out charging, but be a long-lived battery too. Something maybe quite common so not too expensive ?
Not overly computer savvy here, so take it easy on me, okay ?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems to me that you can get an adapter to charge a computer with your car battery.

I've got a brand new laptop and the battery is supposed to run it for 6 hours, and it seems to go for along time of use. however, it does not hold a charge for more than a couple of days, and then, whether I've used it or not, it has to be recharged.

I've got a lot of information on my computer. I'd sure hate to lose the internet, but the info stored is still valuable and I'll still want to use it.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

buy any old laptop and get a small inverter for it.

Our "end of days" is a Dell Inspiron 1100, I think.

Has Office and Reader on it, Running on XP and is more than adequate.

I have been printing off "important stuff", those laser printers cut cost, but for really big items, like things to share, the School lets me use their copier, sorts, hole punch, staples......


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not sure I'll need a computer after TEOTWAWKI. I'm thinking we'll all be goat herders then. I suppose it would be nice to use it to kill time by playing games on a laptop in the evenings.

I guess you could produce your own legal documents with a word processor, but with no printer ink to print with and no recorder's office to file them at, I'm not sure what the point would be.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I'm not sure I'll need a computer after TEOTWAWKI. I'm thinking we'll all be goat herders then. I suppose it would be nice to use it to kill time by playing games on a laptop in the evenings.
> 
> I guess you could produce your own legal documents with a word processor, but with no printer ink to print with and no recorder's office to file them at, I'm not sure what the point would be.


I've thought the same... all batteries die eventually, but solar panels put out power for decades... I could fire up my 12vdc appliances in the middle of the day and watch videos or listen to music... but then a wolf (two or four legged) would probably get my goats.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If your thinking TEOTWAWKI then why worry about a laptop?

If you need a heavy duty laptop then Panasonic toughbooks are the way to go. There not cheap but will take a beating.
If you dont go with the rough duty, then it really doesnt matter what you get.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Buy an old IBM thinkpad, when they were really IBM. I have an X24 running W2k, i tis plenty good for the net and other stuff. Fairly easy to work on too. Lots of parts around.


----------

